
The Elusiveness of Startup Marketing ROI - buckpost
http://www.markevans.ca/2015/03/03/startup-marketing-roi/
======
jamodei
For startups, marketing ROI only matters as it relates to the established
growth metrics and objectives. The author poses a lot of unanswered questions
about the difficulties of quantifying your business story and value
proposition, even going as far as to imply that calculating marketing ROI in
the startup world is impossible. However, he overlooks a few simple solutions.
For example, mapping out your customer lifecycle is a great way to measure the
effectiveness of brand messaging, story and marketing strategy.

Simply ask: What are your acquisition tactics? How much do they cost? What are
the conversion rates between each stage of your marketing funnel? How are you
tracking referrals? What's the CLV? Are you acquiring customers profitably or
not? You can further optimize this process by tweaking your story or value
proposition and cross-referencing these changes with the data behind your site
traffic, sessions, email, referral process and landing page. Mapping out the
customer lifecycle and then optimizing your funnel through experimentation not
only provide an easily quantifiable standard for ROI measurement, but also
help startups make informed marketing decisions to help maximize ROI and
growth.

